# I'm looking to gain experience working around/with horses



## oddish196 (22 November 2015)

Hi everyone.
I hope someone can help me and I can help you.

I plan to go traveling in late 2016 and hope to work on a ranch/stable during my travels. I've only helped out a friend once or twice with their horses before but they have now moved away. 
I've always been a huge animal lover and currently walk and sit many peoples dogs, however I haven't had much time around horses. 

I hope to learn more about being around horses and working with/around them. 
I am happy to get my hands dirty. I'm happy to do poo picking and mucking out but would like to learn more like grooming, health care and so on. 
I currently don't ride. I may start to learn in the new year but I do not wish to ride your horse until I feel I am comfortable. 

I am not expecting to be paid. I am happy to pay a bit to you for taking your time to teach me. All I ask in return is reference that will help me with my travels. 

I have references from dogs that I currently walk and look after. If you would like to see these, please ask. 

If you live in the Portslade/Hove/Shoreham area, Brighton or Worthing or even further afield, and would like some help in return for teaching me a bit, then please either reply to this or text/phone me on 07942 936519. 

Steve


----------



## monkeynut (2 December 2015)

Is East Grinstead too far?


----------



## oddish196 (2 December 2015)

monkeynut said:



			Is East Grinstead too far?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but yes that is a bit far out for me. Sorry but thank you for offering.


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (4 December 2015)

Its a shame that Horam is probably too far to as my sister is always grateful for help and also does work for ride schemes too,

why dont you ask local riding school as I am sure they would be grateful for help too.


----------



## oddish196 (5 December 2015)

Lisa2manyponies said:



			Its a shame that Horam is probably too far to as my sister is always grateful for help and also does work for ride schemes too,
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it is. One of the reasons I'm not learning to ride until next year is because I'm learning to drive at the moment. 

Have tried asking a few riding schools and rescue centres with no replies. 

It might be useful to add to say that I'm 26.


----------



## sarahw123 (19 December 2015)

Hi,
You may already have done this, but how about an ad in tack shops/feed shops/riding schools/livery yards etc? Or horsey Facebook groups that are local to you. 
Hope you have some joy


----------



## oddish196 (20 December 2015)

Yes Sarah. Thank you. I have actually put up a ad/poster in a livery yard and a feed shop. 

I have actually had 2 replies and currently helping with both of them as both can teach me different things.

Thanks all.


----------



## sarahw123 (20 December 2015)

oddish196 said:



			Yes Sarah. Thank you. I have actually put up a ad/poster in a livery yard and a feed shop. 

I have actually had 2 replies and currently helping with both of them as both can teach me different things.

Thanks all.
		
Click to expand...


Great stuff, glad to hear. Hope you gain the experience you want


----------

